# in love with a friend with Depersonalization and Derealization



## sandra_porto (Jun 9, 2011)

hello everyone!
my name's Sandra and I recently found a "lost" friend that i haven't seen since 7 years ago, from school.
by that time we was friends and a bit more.. now that we meet again i realize that he's the person i've been missing all my life.. and now i realize how much im in love with him. 
the problem is that "we're friends" and we actually still have that attraction between us.. well we both know it but we only had our first "date" since he find me on facebook.. so we still haven't confess we really wanna be together like in old times.
well, he told me he's suffering from this disorder and that he's being medicated and that, but he's not feeling any improvement and he's not ready to talk to me about what happened to cause this.
well he tried to explain to me about the disorder but then he got quite shy and i told him we could talk about that any other time, we got plenty..

well.. he knows i care for him but he doesn't know that i actually wanna spend the rest of my life by his side, not yet.
I think its a bit soon to let him know. but i think its time for me to get all the info i can about his disorder in order to understand him better and try to help him sort it out.

i found this website and im hoping someone can help me with this. my english its not perfect but i think you all can understand what i mean. =)

thank you very much for this space of hope.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

i think he's very lucky







maybe you are exactly what he needs to get better


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree with what Abraxas said


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ferreirasandra said:


> hello everyone!
> my name's Sandra and I recently found a "lost" friend that i haven't seen since 7 years ago, from school.
> by that time we was friends and a bit more.. now that we meet again i realize that he's the person i've been missing all my life.. and now i realize how much im in love with him.
> the problem is that "we're friends" and we actually still have that attraction between us.. well we both know it but we only had our first "date" since he find me on facebook.. so we still haven't confess we really wanna be together like in old times.
> ...


Have you ever smoked marijuana?. If you have the best way for me to describe it is like a cerebral marijuana high that won't go away, ever, nomatter what you do. By the way, what up Kenny?.


----------



## chunks (Apr 6, 2011)

wish i could find a me girl that cared this much about me


----------



## sandra_porto (Jun 9, 2011)

chunks said:


> wish i could find a me girl that cared this much about me


im sure you will dear







keep the faith please x x


----------



## sandra_porto (Jun 9, 2011)

Claymore said:


> Have you ever smoked marijuana?. If you have the best way for me to describe it is like a cerebral marijuana high that won't go away, ever, nomatter what you do. By the way, what up Kenny?.


thank you dear. that's how he describe it too. =)


----------



## sandra_porto (Jun 9, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> i think he's very lucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not sure he realizes that, i hope he will thou. i really wanna help him. and make him happy and be happy knowing that my love can make a difference. thank you


----------

